# New guitar.



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

I went up to GC with $500 in my wallet expecting to spend every bit of it on an acoustic and was surprised when I only spent $250. I played just about every guitar in my price range and nothing compared to the Yamaha. This FG 700S is in Sandburst. The tone is bright, and yet deep at the same time. I put some D'Addario .010-.047 strings on it, and wOw! :cheers:



















Some dude playing one, but it's not the Sandburst like mine. (loser) :slimer:


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

Cool. I have a 12 string yami.... Good guitars


----------



## Rawpower (Jul 4, 2011)

I have a Yamaha fg-420-12 string. It’s made in Taiwan but sounds pretty good. Took off the light strings and use it as a 6 string. Good bang for your buck guitar. I dig that cool finish you have.:cheers:


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Thanks guys. I got another guitar. Should I show it?


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

Yes


----------



## Jetty Ling (Jul 2, 2010)

Very nice! Let's see the other one. :beer:


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Still setting it up.


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

I am trying to catch up with you!Just start to learn playing guitar last Nov. I guess not too old for it, make me younger!


----------

